# MBTI Personality Test



## Metimbo (Mar 12, 2004)

This is actually how I ended up finding ThePhotoForum.  I took a personality test about 3 or 4 weeks ago and found out that I am INTP and I am supposed to like photgraphy.  I started researching it, and it's right!  I love it!

Here is a link to the test.  Post your results here!

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm

~Tim


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

Your Type is 
ENTJ 
Extroverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
11 56 44 11 

You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

mine said something about jeffrey dahmer... weird huh? :? 



md


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 12, 2004)

I am  ISTJ:
very expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

very expressed judging personality

That was scarey!  I could definitely see patterns in my answers.  Fun test, Metimbo!

MD, you scare me.  :shock:


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 12, 2004)

ENTJ
 Moderately expressed everything ( 33, 56, 44, 44 )
 Took this test many years back at a former employer and the results were similar in that I was an ENTJ although I was borderline INTJ at that time.
 Supposedly people don't change much during their lifetime.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

MD, you scare me.  :shock:[/quote]

awe neve its ok...ive only got a thing for young puerto ricans!!!

ok, im gonna quit now, that was gross.

md


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

So what do you think... is this me?


ENFJ

You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

distinctively expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 12, 2004)

Your Type is 
ENFJ 
Extroverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
11 56 22 56 


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 12, 2004)

ENTP here!
*E*xtraverted i*N*tuitive *T*hinking *P*erceiving


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

I failed the test! This doesn't sound like me 

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
22	22	22	33
# slightly expressed introvert
# slightly expressed intuitive personality
# slightly expressed thinking personality
# moderately expressed perceiving personality

oh well  :roll:


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I failed the test! This doesn't sound like me
> 
> Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
> 22	22	22	33
> ...



Its because you have a split personality!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

> Its because you have a split personality!



you think? i've always thought my actions here have been fairly predictable :scratch:


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > Its because you have a split personality!
> 
> 
> 
> you think? i've always thought my actions here have been fairly predictable :scratch:



Well, that or you where drunk trying to walk the line on that quiz. :roll:


----------

